
Nvidia GPU Cloud - jonbaer
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gpu-cloud/?href=
======
jedisct1
It's called "Nvidia GPU Cloud", but it's actually just a set of container
images.

Having ready-to-use, properly optimized TF images is convenient, but calling
that "Nvidia GPU Cloud" is a little bit overdicked.

~~~
azr79
Welcome to the corporate world, where buzzwords are everything.

------
coolspot
Basically a set of fine-tuned virtual machine images for Amazon Cloud.

~~~
binarymax
Yeah, I was hoping that this would be an nvidia managed cloud platform as a
new competitor in the space. With only AWS, Azure, and Google there is
definitely room for another deep learning cloud competitor. But this
announcement makes sense in the context of the new AWS P3 instances, so there
is definitely a partnership going on that nvidia wouldnt break from.

~~~
solotronics
IBM Bluemix?

~~~
binarymax
Bluemix is SaaS/PaaS, not IaaS.

~~~
murukesh_s
IBM Bluemix got an IaaS layer as well. It was previously called softlayer, but
is now wrapped under the Bluemix brand.

[https://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/bluemix/info/softlayer-i...](https://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/bluemix/info/softlayer-is-now-
bluemix?cm_mc_uid=96100074724015090431975&cm_mc_sid_50200000=1509043197&cm_mc_sid_52640000=1509043197)

~~~
binarymax
Ah didn't know that, thanks!

<strike> Looking further though, I see Softlayer does offer GPU for bare metal
provisioning [0]. But it is not available in Virtual machines. Also, even for
the GPU offering, it doesn't mention the details at all, not even if it is
OpenCL or CUDA.

[0] [https://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/bare-metal-
searc...](https://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/bare-metal-
search?datacenters=All&hourlyBilling=1&startingMonthlyPrice%5Bmin%5D=100&startingMonthlyPrice%5Bmax%5D=26000&maximumRamCapacity%5Bmin%5D=2&maximumRamCapacity%5Bmax%5D=8192&processorSpeed%5Bmin%5D=2&processorSpeed%5Bmax%5D=4&maximumDriveCount%5Bmin%5D=1&maximumDriveCount%5Bmax%5D=36&gpuFlag%5B1%5D=1&startingHourlyPrice%5Bmin%5D=0.368&startingHourlyPrice%5Bmax%5D=5.500)
</strike>

EDIT - nevermind, was looking in the wrong place! Found this:
[https://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/gpu-
computing](https://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/gpu-computing)

~~~
Operyl
Having had experience with SoftLayer in recent years (that is, currently still
deal with them and have for years), I can’t emphasize enough that you should
steer clear. Year after year support and just overall stability has fallen to
shit after IBMs acquisition. I can’t wait to be free of it.

~~~
solotronics
sorry you have had a bad experience. Do you mind sharing what could be
improved? disclaimer: I am one of the core network engineers and my opinions
expressed here are my own and not official statements

~~~
Operyl
When you say there’s going to be four minutes of network outage in a four hour
window, I relay that to our clients. It seems to consistently push into 30
minutes. Just say 30 minutes up front and it’ll be daisy. Also, it seems like
I have to pull out teeth when I have a VSI go down because of host (dom0)
failure. When I call in, I literally have to argue with the support engineer
that the machine is down so he doesn’t waste 30 minutes of everyone’s time to
“debug” what I already know to be true (I.e. if I can’t trigger a force
restart on the VSI from control or API, and the VSI is down, and “KVM” to it
is down, just fucking trust me and escalate). Also, why the hell cant a ticket
auto open for that, or even just a manual “open tickets to all accounts
affected” button. There’s zero communication with customers, compare that to
Google Cloud or the much smaller Linode. It’s really pathetic. My list of
grievances can go on and on. My current one is “why did you all bother
migrating us all to hardware supposedly capable of live migration, just to not
use it and tell me the earlier migrated machines need to be migrated again
because you all used me as a guinea pig before putting them on LTS machines!”

EDIT: also, since this is your domain, what exactly has been happening in
lon/ams with networking? SoftLayer used to pride itself with its network, but
it feels subpar at best now.

~~~
solotronics
in your opinion would it be better to overestimate as a precaution? I think
people generally tend to naturally estimate a scenario where things go as
planned and present that.

About lon02 we are actually currently going through a migration to new routers
and there was some possible impact communicated to customers. Many apologies
it didn't go as smoothly as hoped.

~~~
Operyl
And AMS? It feels just like it’s constantly something or another. I have
hundreds of emails for “events” that can sometimes be hard to constantly sift
through too. Feels like we need to hire someone to babysit that.

------
wodenokoto
It says it works on-premise, but both the video and FAQ make it sound like it
is only for amazon right now.

Why do I need an API key with NVIDIA?

------
tiku
But can we use it to play games? You know, for research..

~~~
adamnemecek
There’s also GeForce now. [https://www.nvidia.com/en-
us/geforce/products/geforce-now/ma...](https://www.nvidia.com/en-
us/geforce/products/geforce-now/mac-pc/)

There’s a public beta for macs. It’s dope as fuck. Like smooth as the fucking
butter. Integrates with steam and battle.net. So you can play your games. Free
in beta. I’ve been telling everyone I know about it. I can play pubg on ultra
settings. There’s an extremely occasional skip but playing natively would do
that too. I know I sound like a shill but it’s been a while since a product
let alone beta blew me away this much.

I wonder how they did it cause the latency is very small. But maybe I’m just a
noob.

On an tangential note this product has insane potential. Like they could do
their own steam and basically own the whole gaming pipeline from the
publishing to the platform users play on.

~~~
davidkuhta
Thanks for sharing! This is really cool and has a pretty broad spectrum of
Games ranging from Minecraft to PUBG!

"What is it?":

> 1\. WHAT IS THE GEFORCE NOW™ FOR MAC® FREE BETA? GeForce NOW for Mac beta is
> a new service from NVIDIA that connects you to a powerful GeForce GTX gaming
> PC in the cloud, turning your Mac into a powerful gaming rig. We’ve launched
> a free beta of this service. so you can try it out at no charge. The GeForce
> NOW beta app will require you to log in to Steam to install games included
> in our list of supported games. You must already own or purchase these games
> to play them.

Other interesting note: 10\. HOW MANY GAMES CAN I INSTALL? Install as many of
your games as you like. GeForce NOW game storage is unlimited.

~~~
adamnemecek
You can play anything you own on steam r battle.net.

------
wonder_bread
Not really seeing a material difference between this and just using one of the
available machine learning AMI's on EC2. Relatively anticlimactic

~~~
ris
From NVidia's perspective, the more of the GPU computing stack it's in control
of, the better.

------
indescions_2017
Paperspace also announced NVidia Volta VMs available today. As well as a
contest for 100 compute hours credit ;)

[https://blog.paperspace.com/tesla-v100-available-
today/](https://blog.paperspace.com/tesla-v100-available-today/)

------
strangecasts
This seems to redirect to a 404 at the moment?

The associated YouTube video is still up, however:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXmFRhA1VTk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXmFRhA1VTk)

------
neo4sure
[https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gpu-cloud/](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gpu-
cloud/) doesnt work

~~~
camify
use
[https://ngc.nvidia.com/signup/register](https://ngc.nvidia.com/signup/register)

~~~
neo4sure
thanks...

------
camify
[https://ngc.nvidia.com/signup/register](https://ngc.nvidia.com/signup/register)

------
NHQ
"This eliminates time-consuming and difficult do-it-yourself software
integration..."

writing easy to integrate, open source, software would also eliminate that

~~~
rspeer
I'll take "Things Nvidia would never do" for $200, Alex.

